
What ISIS Really Wants - DonGateley
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/03/what-isis-really-wants/384980?single_page=true
======
jmnicolas
> What is the Islamic State? Where did it come from, and what are its
> intentions? The simplicity of these questions can be deceiving, and few
> Western leaders seem to know the answers.

Yeah right ...

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SG3j8OYKgn4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SG3j8OYKgn4)

"Former DIA Chief Michael Flynn says rise of ISIS was a willful decision of US
Gov".

